# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BMT TEAM تحديثات :  BMT PRO V38 DIRECT BYPASS RMM STATUS Prenormal

## mohamed73

*FIRST in WORLD!*  *Huawei TOOL Fastboot MODE :*  *BMT ENG BOOTLOADER FLASHER
UNLOCK BOOTLOADER (user lock)  UNLOCK BOOTLOADER ( factory
lock)WITHOUT WIPE AND WITHOUT BOOTLOADER KEY UNLOCK FRP WITHOUT WIPE
AND ACTIVE DIAG AND Background Debug OPEN WITH 1111111111111111 FOR
DEVLOPER USER!! (*#*#2846579#*#* backgroung setting/ Background Debug)
 FRP KEY MAKE 1111111111111111 BOOTLOADER KEY MAKE
1111111111111111* *
THIS ENG BOOTLOADER UPLOAD IN FILE CENTER:* *HONOR 8 LITE (Prague-L21) all genral vendor 
Y6 II (cam-l21) all genral vendor*  * 
MORE MODEL WILL BE ADD*           *FIRST in WORLD! *   *SAMSUNG TAB/EXYNOS/QUALCOMM:*   *DIRECT UNLOCK RMM STATUS Prenormal BASE ANDROID 8 AND LATER WITH EMMC CHIP HRAD OEM MUST OFF IN DOWNLOAD MODE*  *without wait the 8 days OR more* *SM-J600F   -SM-J600G -SM-J600FN -SM-J600GF -SM-J600GT -SM-A600F SM-A600G  -SM-A600F  -SM-A600FN -SM-A605F -A605FN - SM-J400F -SM-J400M - SM-J810F -  SM-J610F  ...  OTHER MODEL WITH BASE ANDROID 8 MUST BE TEST*   *BEFORE*     *AFTER*  *DIRECT UNLOCK RMM STATUS Prenormal BASE ANDROID 7 IN DOWNLOAD MODE BETA TEST PATCHE IN FILE CENER.* *SM-J701F - SM-J710F SM-A320F SM-A520F  ,...*   *ANDROID LAB  :*   * UPDATE SU BINARY AND FIXED BUGS MAKE
BOOT.IMG ROOTED SAMSUNG(ARM-X86 -64BIT)
PHONE FOR BYPASS DM AND DRK  MAKE FULL ROOTING WITHOT CONNECTING ANY
ROOTED PHONE SUPPORT ANDROID 2.x-4.x-5.x-6.x-7.x-8.x-9(ALL ANDROID OS)
MUST OEM OFF FRP OFF CROM OFF
WRITING IN DOWNLOAD MODE* *TIP:* *FIX DM ANDROID 8 AND LATER SAMSUNG PHONE DISABLE READ ONLY EXT4 PARTITION FOR PATCH CERT WITH OTHER TOOL*  ** * UPDATE SU BINARY AND FIXED BUGS MAKE BOOT.IMG ROOTED AOSP AND OFFICIAL
PHONE (HUAWEI ALCATEL SONY
XIAOMI ,...)(ARM-X86) PHONE FOR BYPASS DM AND MAKE FULL ROOTING WITHOT
CONNECTING ANY ROOTED PHONE SUPPORT ANDROID
2.x-4.x-5.x-6.x-7.x-8.x-9(ALL ANDROID OS) MUST OEM OFF FRP
OFF  WRITING IN FASTBOOT MODE*    *FIX BUGS AND UPDATE MAKE SUPER BOOT.IMG V2 SAMSUNG PHONE
BYPASS LOCKSCREEN PHONE FOR BYPASS DM AND DRK WITHOT CONNECTING ANY
ROOTED PHONE SUPPORT ANDROID 2.x-4.x-5.x-6.x-7.x-8.x-9(ALL ANDROID OS)
MUST OEM OFF FRP OFF CROM OFF
WRITING IN DOWNLOAD MODE*  *MAKE SUPER BOOT.IMG V2 AOSP AND OFFICIAL
PHONE (HUAWEI ALCATEL SONY
XIAOMI ,...)(ARM-X86) BYPASS LOCKSCREEN PHONE AND BYPASS DM AND
WITHOT CONNECTING ANY
ROOTED PHONE SUPPORT ANDROID 2.x-4.x-5.x-6.x-7.x-8.x-9(ALL ANDROID OS)
MUST OEM OFF FRP
OFF  WRITING IN FASTBOOT MODE*   *WAITING COPY PASTER*  *for downloading new bmt
and new shell please get new shell from your
reseller*   *Important Attention :* *More model More brand for example Huawei
in next update Bypass frp samsung phone with new method without uart
and risk on click comming soon amazing update*   *Buy Now:* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *Telegram Channel*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*       The most powerful and the best Tool in
gsm world for by pass lockscreen and frp only BMT DONGLE
PRO

----------

